# More on lounging



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here are the rest of the pictures. Sorry for the other mess up. The nest is the first for this pair. No eggs yet!!!!

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Loft Protectors*

Here are my two guard dogs.Ha. They keep the unwanted animals away from the Loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just wanted to say your loft is so nice, and the dogs are so cute, my kind of dogs, Bluetick?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

They are bluetick coonhounds. I used to competion hunt but not anymore. For those who do not know, NO ANIMAL IS HURT IN A COONHOUND COMPETION HUNT.

George


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Avion said:


> They are bluetick coonhounds. I used to competion hunt but not anymore. For those who do not know, NO ANIMAL IS HURT IN A COONHOUND COMPETION HUNT.
> 
> George


I have a german shorthair pointer, he is too hyper. I always tell people my next dog will be a bluetick, just love them.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow , Thats a gorgeous setup you have George , very nice construction job on the loft ! 

Tight security too  ...... those two hounds are beauties ! 


Hambone


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

nice to see the birds in the loft george, it looks great, them dogs are so friendly looking, i've never heard of that breed, i thought they where spaniels,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My water pans look exactly like that! Dollar store kitty litter pans. Can't go wrong there. 
So, it looks like someone is quite the nest builder. Eggs by Monday afternoon is my prediction.  They don't do all that work just for fun.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I hope that work is not for nothing. My wife asked if she was building an eagles nest. It seems like they like the pine needles. I have tons of them in my yard. I hope you are right about the eggs. I just came from the loft and the hen seems to be just setting around with her wings sagging a bit. May be just me but she just seems to be acting different.

 
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I hope that work is not for nothing. My wife asked if she was building an eagles nest. It seems like they like the pine needles. I have tons of them in my yard. I hope you are right about the eggs. I just came from the loft and the hen seems to be just setting around with her wings sagging a bit. May be just me but she just seems to be acting different.
> 
> 
> George


Actually, I noticed that in the pictures. If you see her start sitting in the bowl for long periods of time, then you can be pretty sure she's going to lay soon. Sometimes they do that for a day or two before they lay. 
Geeezzz, this is like waiting for a baby to be born.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

She was setting in the nest bowl this morning for quite a while before I went out to put the bath water in. She just stayed there until I had finished and the Cock bird was in there with her just cooing his head off.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> She was setting in the nest bowl this morning for quite a while before I went out to put the bath water in. She just stayed there until I had finished and the Cock bird was in there with her just cooing his head off.
> 
> George


Yep, she's probably getting ready. Don't know how close you are watching them, but he'll start to "drive" her when he knows she's going to lay. He'll want her in the box. Might be a good idea to put a small bowl of feed in the box. Cock birds can sometimes drive so hard that the hen can barely get anything to eat or drink. He may not be so bad since they are the only birds in the loft, however, I've got a couple of cocks that are VERY persistant with their hens, even in an individual breeding pen.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

When I feed them tonight, I will put a small bowl of feed in the nest box. Maby she will feel a little better about not having to go out and drop to the floor to feed. I have been giving them ACV and garlic in their water (not at the same time) and they don't seem to mind. I thing the former owner had used it also.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, keep us posted about the egg. This is so much fun!!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I will post it even if it is midnight. 
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I will post it even if it is midnight.
> George


If it's at midnight, I won't read it till the next morning..........but I'll read it eventually.  
Actually, she'll probably lay her first egg around 6:00 in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> My water pans look exactly like that! Dollar store kitty litter pans. Can't go wrong there.
> So, it looks like someone is quite the nest builder. Eggs by Monday afternoon is my prediction.  They don't do all that work just for fun.


That is exactly what i use to lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, what an elaborate nest!!! I'm amazed!  Your loft is very nice. I also use the dollar store cat litter boxes for bathing tubs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOOKing forward to your first egg!!! 

That is a really nice loft and birds, and the dogs are adorable.


----------

